# hsflinmodem Conexant driver config question

## roldan

Hi,

I'm trying to configure my Conexant softmodem in a Dell Inspiron 5100. I've read several times that, for this specific model, configuring the driver sould be easy, just do

emerge hsflinmodem

hsfconfig

After emerging hsflinmodem, I'm having problems with hsfconfig. Specifically, the modem is not automatically detected, and when I try to configure it by hand, I get the following compile error. It's odd, because I remember installing the driver (for Debian, but anyway) some time ago, and I didn't have any problem.

This is probably not a Gentoo-related problem, but any help will be appreciated.

```

tux root # hsfconfig

Linux HSF softmodem drivers, version 5.03.27mbsibeta02122600

  

WARNING: this is an EXPERIMENTAL BETA VERSION of the HSF drivers for Linux.

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK! See the file /usr/lib/hsf/LICENSE for details.

  

Conexant Systems neither distributes nor maintains this package.

PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT CONEXANT REGARDING THIS SOFTWARE!!!

If you require assistance or need more information, go to:

              http://www.mbsi.ca/cnxtlindrv

  

Should we attempt to automatically configure your hardware? [yes]

  

No supported modem device found.

Is the modem presently installed in your system? [yes]

  

Sorry, no communication controllers were found.

  

  

Please enter your modem's PCI Vendor ID []: 14f1

  

Please enter your modem's PCI Device ID []: 5422

  

1) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_ali_smartmc.inf

2) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_athens.inf

3) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_hsf.inf

4) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_hsfi.inf

5) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_intel_smartmc.inf

6) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_smarthsf.inf

7) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_via_smartmc.inf

8) None of the above

  

Which INF file would you like to use with your HSF modem? (1-8) 3

  

Selected PCI VendorID=14f1 DeviceID=5422

and INF file /etc/hsf/inf/linux_hsf.inf

  

Supported countries:

  

ARGENTINA, AUSTRALIA, AUSTRIA, BANGLADESH,

BELGIUM, BOLIVIA, BRAZIL, BRUNEI, BULGARIA,

CANADA, CHILE, CHINA, COLOMBIA, COSTA_RICA,

CROATIA, CYPRUS, CZECH_REPUBLIC, DENMARK, DOMINICAN_REPUBLIC,

ECUADOR, EGYPT, EL_SALVADOR, FINLAND, FRANCE,

GERMANY, GREECE, GUATEMALA, HAITI, HONDURAS,

HONG-KONG, HUNGARY, ICELAND, INDIA, INDONESIA,

IRELAND, ISRAEL, ITALY, JAPAN, KOREA,

KUWAIT, LAOS, LATVIA, LIECHTENSTEIN, LUXEMBOURG,

MALAYSIA, MALTA, MEXICO, MYANMAR, NETHERLANDS,

NEW_ZEALAND, NORWAY, PAKISTAN, PANAMA, PARAGUAY,

PERU, PHILIPPINES, POLAND, PORTUGAL, ROMANIA,

RUSSIA, SAUDI_ARABIA, SINGAPORE, SLOVAKIA, SLOVENIA,

SOUTH_AFRICA, SPAIN, SRI_LANKA, SWEDEN, SWITZERLAND,

TAIWAN, THAILAND, TURKEY, UK, UKRAINE,

UNITED_ARAB_EMIRATES, URUGUAY, USA, VENEZUELA, VIETNAM

  

Please enter your country name [USA]:

  

Configuring modem for country: "USA"

You can change this setting later with the command "hsfconfig --country"

  

This package does not contain pre-built modules suitable for your system:

        Distribution: unknown-unknown

        Kernel arch: i686

        Kernel version: linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1

  

Trying to automatically re-compile the modules..

(this requires a C compiler and proper kernel sources to be installed)

  

Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?

[/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build]

  

Re-compiling HSF modules for kernel 2.4.25-gentoo-r1, using source directory

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build. Please wait..

  

ERROR: Module re-compilation and installation failed!

Please examine the log file "/tmp/hsfconfig-buildlog.txt" to determine why.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roldan,

This is wrong :-

 *Quote:*   

> Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
> 
> [/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build] 

 

the modules get installed here but the sources this is looking for will be in /usr/src/<kernel_version>, possibly on the end of the /usr/src/linux symbolic link.

----------

## roldan

Thanks for your e-mail.

Actually, it looks like /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build points to the same directory as /usr/src/linux, I think they are links to the same dir.

However, I managed to install it using the latest version of the driver from linuxant.com. It looks like the hsflinmodem ebuild is not up-to-date.

----------

## Shelbie

It looks like I am havin the same problem (I did point to /usr/src/linux). Is someone looking into this ebuild problem?

----------

## roldan

Hi, 

I didn't notify anybody about the ebuild. 

I fixed the problem by downloading the latest driver sources from linuxant.com, compiling and running hsfconfig. It automatically detected the modem. Apparently, it is a bandwidth-limited version, which sucks big time. Maybe Gentoo is keeping an outdated ebuild in order to stick to the not limited code. 

Also, I was using wrong PCI vendor/device ID numbers, because there are two sets of those, if I remember well: device and sub-device. Maybe giving the right numbers to the gentoo hsfconfig script would make it work, I haven't tried.

I have the right numbers somewhere, I can post them here later on if you need.

Pau

----------

## klarnox

 *roldan wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> Apparently, it is a bandwidth-limited version, which sucks big time. Maybe Gentoo is keeping an outdated ebuild in order to stick to the not limited code. 
> 
> 

 

If you purchase a license from linuxant for $20 you get a key to unlock the driver so you have full 56k speeds with your modem.

If I remember correctly the ebuild has not been updated with the new drivers because there was some issue with distributing the software anywhere but from the linuxant website.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## roldan

 *Quote:*   

> If I remember correctly the ebuild has not been updated with the new drivers because there was some issue with distributing the software anywhere but from the linuxant website. 
> 
> 

 

So then the ebuild has the old but non-speed-limited version of the driver?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## klarnox

 *roldan wrote:*   

> So then the ebuild has the old but non-speed-limited version of the driver? 

 

Right, but there were lots of bugs in that driver (like not working with the 2.6 series kernel at all).  If it works for you though, I'd stick with the version in portage.

----------

## roldan

I'm using the 2.4 kernel. I'll try to install the portage version using the right PCI vendor/device ID when I get back home Saturday (I'm away right now) and keep you posted...

Has anybody succeeded in installing the portage version of the driver for the Conexant modem that comes with the Inspiron 8100?

 :Exclamation:  BTW, I just bumped into this very recent claim (from http://oboc.ucdavis.edu/Marik/inspiron/):

 *Quote:*   

> Update 5/12/2004 kernel 2.6.6:
> 
> The internal Broadcom modem works with ALSA module and Smartlink driver slmodem-2.9.6. Follow the instruction for ALSA supported modems and 2.6.x kernels. Modules:
> 
> snd_intel8x0m
> ...

 

This may be worth trying...

----------

## klarnox

 *roldan wrote:*   

> I'm using the 2.4 kernel. I'll try to install the portage version using the right PCI vendor/device ID when I get back home Saturday (I'm away right now) and keep you posted...
> 
> Has anybody succeeded in installing the portage version of the driver for the Conexant modem that comes with the Inspiron 8100?
> 
>  BTW, I just bumped into this very recent claim (from http://oboc.ucdavis.edu/Marik/inspiron/):
> ...

 

I've also seen this claim elsewhere.  Apparently for the broadcom modems this does work.

Dell used two different modems in the Inspiron 5100 laptops.  I happen to have a Conexant chipset in my modem, others have the broadcom chipset.

----------

## Shelbie

 *roldan wrote:*   

> I'm using the 2.4 kernel. I'll try to install the portage version using the right PCI vendor/device ID when I get back home Saturday (I'm away right now) and keep you posted...

 

 :Question:  How do you specify PCI vendor/device ID in hsfconfig?  Is that what you mean here?

I am sure I have the Conexant (not Broadcom) softmodem in my Inspiron 8100.

 *klarnox wrote:*   

> Right, but there were lots of bugs in that driver (like not working with the 2.6 series kernel at all). If it works for you though, I'd stick with the version in portage.

 

 :Question:  I have the 2004.0 (which is 2.4.24 I believe) so the non-speed-limited version could work for me?

----------

## klarnox

 *Shelbie wrote:*   

>   I have the 2004.0 (which is 2.4.24 I believe) so the non-speed-limited version could work for me?

 

If you're using a 2.4 series kernel the ebuild in Portage should work for you.

----------

## roldan

 *Quote:*   

> How do you specify PCI vendor/device ID in hsfconfig? Is that what you mean here? 
> 
> 

 

Well, the script does not detect my hardware automatically (probably, the Vendor/Device ID's corresponding to my hard have simply not been included in the script), so the script asks me if I want to configure it manually, and then asks me for the ID's. 

I tried to extract the ID's by looking at /proc/pci or using lspci, or using scanmodem (http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz). The right numbers are:

Vendor ID : 8086

Device ID : 24C6

*Sub* Vendor ID : 14F1

*Sub* Device ID : 5422

The hsfconfig script asks for the first two. I was incorrectly feeding it the last two instead.

----------

## Shelbie

 *klarnox wrote:*   

>  *Shelbie wrote:*     I have the 2004.0 (which is 2.4.24 I believe) so the non-speed-limited version could work for me? 
> 
> If you're using a 2.4 series kernel the ebuild in Portage should work for you.

 

I don't have my laptop with Gentoo at hand at the moment but the hsfconfig starts, asks me the automatic thing, country and then fails and tells me to look in some log file.

I really want to get to the bottom of this, because I've been stuck on this bloody modem problem for almost a week now so its driving me insane   :Confused: 

Before I switched to Gentoo I was using Mandrake, and my modem worked back then using the linuxant driver, so I wonder what I'm doing wrong?

 :Question:  Silly question maybe but where does the ebuild install the hsf driver?

----------

## klarnox

 *Shelbie wrote:*   

>  *klarnox wrote:*    *Shelbie wrote:*     I have the 2004.0 (which is 2.4.24 I believe) so the non-speed-limited version could work for me? 
> 
> If you're using a 2.4 series kernel the ebuild in Portage should work for you. 
> 
> I don't have my laptop with Gentoo at hand at the moment but the hsfconfig starts, asks me the automatic thing, country and then fails and tells me to look in some log file.
> ...

 

I just noticed that you said you used 2004.0 to install, that doesn't necessarily mean you installed the 2.4 series kernel.  if you type:

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

it should tell you which dir it's linked to (which will be named after the kernel you have installed).

----------

## roldan

I finally managed to solve the problem. There are two different builds available:

/usr/portage/net-dialup/hsflinmodem/hsflinmodem-5.03.27.02122600.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-dialup/hsflinmodem/hsflinmodem-5.03.27.03042700.ebuild

By default, when I did 

```
emerge hsflinmodem
```

, it emerged the first ebuild, so I only had to specify

```
emerge hsflinmodem-5.03.27.03042700.ebuild
```

to get the slightly more recent version of the driver.

It turns out that this second version does automatically detect the Conexant modem. Finally, I have a 5.0.3 driver with no speed limitations.

----------

